# Tanja Szewczenko Das Baby ist da!



## Mandalorianer (26 Feb. 2011)

*Tanja Szewczenko Das Baby ist da!
​*

*Schauspielerin und Ex-Eiskunstläuferin Tanja Szewczenko 
ist zum ersten Mal Mutter geworden. Sie brachte am Freitag Töchterchen Jona zur Welt.​*
Was für bezaubernde Neuigkeiten: Tanja Szewczenko (33) und ihr Freund, der Eiskunstläufer Norman Jeschke (31), sind Eltern geworden. Am Freitag brachte Szewczenko per Kaiserschnitt ihre kleine Tochter zur Welt. Ihr Mutter und Managerin Vera bestätigte gegenüber BUNTE.de: „Ja, das Baby ist da! Sie heißt Jona. Mutter und Tochter geht es super.“

Das Paar hatte sich bei einem Dreh für die RTL-Soap „Alles was zählt“ kennengelernt, in der Szewczenko von 2006 bis 2009 eine Eiskunstläuferin spielte. Der Babywunsch stand schon Ende 2009 fest: „In einem Punkt sind wir uns schon mal einig. Wir hätten gerne ein Mädchen“, sagte Tanja Szewczenko damals. Dieser Wunsch hat sich am Freitagnachmittag erfüllt und die passende Bettlektüre liegt auch schon Bereit.

Aus Liebe zu Kindern schrieb Szewczenko mit ihrem Norman 
sogar ein Kinderbuch („Kiki Kufenflitzer – Der Eiskristall“).
Vielleicht kommt die Kleine ja dadurch schon mal 
auf den Geschmack und kriegt Lust auf das Eis, 
auf dem ihre Mutter berühmt wurde … 

*Gruss Gollum*


----------

